# new Kansas City bottles



## ScottBSA (Oct 22, 2012)

Here are some of my Kansas City crown tops.  Not all of them are new, I've had the Leo Thoma for several years, but the others are all new during this year.

 Scott


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 22, 2012)

This is a Kansas City Food Products soda bottle.  If memory serves correctly, a daughter of one of the Heim's of the Heim brewery married into the family of the owners of this company.  This bottle and a Kansas City Breweries bottle are strikingly similar.
 Scott


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 22, 2012)

This is a 1902 Kansas City straight sided Coca Cola bottle.  Kansas City started bottling Coke in 1902.  In the next picture you can see the ISGC on the bottom.  Interstate Glass Company, Kansas City, Mo.  In business from 1902 to 1903.  Pretty easy to date this bottle.

 Scott


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 22, 2012)

Here's the bottom of the Coke bottle with the makers mark, ISG co.


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 22, 2012)

Julip Carbonated Beverages.  I need to do some more research on this company.

 Scott


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 22, 2012)

Serenader's Club.  If you look closely you can see a herald trumpet with the SC.  I need to learn more about this company as well.


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 22, 2012)

K.C. Ola from the Eagle Bottling Works of Kansas City.  Trying to compete with Coca Cola.  Hand tooled lip on this one.

 Scott


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 22, 2012)

Another straight sided Coke.  This one is from the Graham Glass Company and is machine made.  I have seen another straight sided KC Coke so there is at least one more variety of this out there.

 Scott


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 22, 2012)

Opps, that last one is not the straight side Coke, it is from the Setzler Company.  They started in the mid 1880's and lasted until the end of World War II.


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 22, 2012)

Hopefully this is the straight sided Coke.


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 22, 2012)

Lastly, a closeup of the lettering on the 1902 Coke bottle.  The lettering is decidedly different that the trade mark Coca Cola.  It was hand made for sure.  The top of the "a" on the Coca and the "o" in Cola is missing the interior loop.

 Thanks for looking,

 Scott


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Oct 22, 2012)

That julep bottle is from Keyport NJ. The company H.P Disbrow and sons made a mint flavored soda.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Oct 22, 2012)

nice looking collection you have started.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice Scott!


----------



## JustGlass (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice Finds. I should have stocks in coca cola with all that I have drank in the past and present.


----------

